# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Pijn in de darmen

## mauric

Kan pijn in de onderrug,pijn veroorzaken in de darmen :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Ja dat kan!
Als je lichaam uit balans is door bijv pijn is 't vaak eerst het spijsverteringsstelsel wat ook uit balans raakt!!
Sterkte!!

----------


## mauric

Bedankt voor het berichtje,nu ik geen pijn heb in mijn rug,heb ik ook geen pijn in mijn darmen. Nogmaals bedankt,

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan!! Hopelijk blijf je pijnvrij!!
Xx Ag

----------


## mauric

Nogmaals bedankt,voel mij nu goed,maar moet opletten dat voor mijn rug,en zeker niet te zware stukken heffen.
Het doet goed om eens een berichtje uit gent te ontvangen,ik ben zelf van gent,maar woon nu in bergerac.

----------


## Agnes574

Leuk te horen dat je van Gent bent  :Wink: .
Ik ben niet van Gent, maar woon er graag (randgemeente van Gent); ik ben een Nederlandse uit Zeeuws-Vlaanderen  :Wink: .

Pas goed op met je rug!!!
Ik heb al een hernia-operatie achter de rug met complicaties achteraf (zenuwbeknelling door teveel littekenweefsel).

Moge je pijnvrij blijven; pas goed op met je rug!!
Xx Ag

----------

